

Hacker selling $700 Yahoo email exploit - ForFreedom
http://www.slashgear.com/hacker-selling-700-yahoo-email-exploit-26258353/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+slashgear+%28SlashGear%29

======
dragonbonheur
Cracker, not hacker.

